
Inferring polygon vertices with a VGG-16 model - aidanrocke
https://github.com/AidanRocke/vertex_prediction
======
aidanrocke
A vertex prediction model implementation based on
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.05548](https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.05548)

